# 4-5-16 bottom trip



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

We launched from orange beach and ran about 30 miles out to catch some trigger fish. After checking 3-4 spots we had a few nice triggers. We left there and tried jigging for Aj"s with no luck. I have never deeped dropped before so I figure now was the time to try. With no idea where to go I randomly picked a spot at the edge in 600ft of water and started drifting with one reel. We managed to get 1 snowy 14lb and I yellowedge grouper and A few porgeys. 
I'm hooked on deepdropping now. I plan on buying another setup soon. If anyone needs a extra person to fill a spot let me know. I work shift work and usually only fish during the week. i can bring my gear and split the fuel. I would like to Fish with some people with experience doing it. If you have a reel and no boat we can take mine.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Good work, but I as I have said many times, show one or two not the boat load, with all the ARS issuses and more probably coming down the line, silence is golden these days. Not trying to be a jerk, just attempting to get out that a picture is worth a million words to NOAA.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice catch.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

tbaxl said:


> Good work, but I as I have said many times, show one or two not the boat load, with all the ARS issuses and more probably coming down the line, silence is golden these days. Not trying to be a jerk, just attempting to get out that a picture is worth a million words to NOAA.


That can go both ways. They don't see many fish of a species being reported, therefore they must be scarce and overharvested.

Either way, just remember to have fun, and post a few pics if you feel the need to share. In the end, it's not going to matter either way because they'll just do what they want to do and make up the data to support their position, no matter what we do.


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

*Deep Drop*

You would be welcome to come with us we deep drop some and always on a nice day and mostly during the week. Was wondering if you caught a lot of very small sharks they have been a problem the last few trips for us.

Thanks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good for you


----------



## Dorseytc (Apr 3, 2016)

I like it!


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Good stuff as always!! Hate I missed this one!!


----------



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

we did not catch any sharks. The bait stealing porgey's were our problem. Thanks for the invite. Next time you need a extra person give me a call my number is 251-214-6364 (Blake).


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice Job. Love the deepwater fishing.

With those porgy's, don't be afraid to clip the fins , butterfly them, and send em back down. Bigger grouper will destroy them.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great.
Whyme


----------

